# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  [Bientôt A l'adoption] Onyx, lapin nain association Happy Bunny

## HappyBunny

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Onyx
*Type:* Lapin
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 1 an 7 mois 
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 75 - Paris
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil








Contact


*E-mail :* adoptions.happybunny@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 *Année de naissance :* 2021*Nom :* Onyx*Sexe :* Mâle*Vaccins :* A Venir*Castré :* A Venir*Race :* Lapin nain*Couleur :* Noir uni*Poids :* 1kg450*Localisation : * Paris (covoiturage possible dans toute la France et la Belgique)*Santé :* Onyx est en soin pour des plaies à la tête. Il est porteur de la pasteurellose (asymptomatique)*Caractère :* Onyx est sociable avec l'Homme*Education : -**Condition d'adoption :* Liberté totale*Histoire :* Onyx nous a été confié avec des abcès à la têteOnyx est à la recherche d'une marraine ou d'un parrain, si vous êtes intéressés vous pouvez envoyer un mail à *: presidence.happybunny@gmail.com**Pour une demande d'adoption: adoptions.happybunny@gmail.com**Frais dadoption :* https://www.associationhappybunny.com/tarifs-d-adoption*Attention : Il est toujours possible de faire une demande pour les  lapins qui seront bientôt proposés à l'adoption. Afin de vous orienter  au mieux, votre demande sera finalisée quand nous connaîtrons mieux son  caractère, lequel peut changer avec la stérilisation. En cas  d'acceptation de votre demande d'adoption un forfait nourriture sera  appliqué à hauteur de 5/semaine jusqu'à la mise à l'adoption du lapin.*
*

**
*

----------


## HappyBunny

Bientôt disponible à l'adoption, Onix poursuit sa convalescence suite à ses blessures

----------


## HappyBunny

En attendant la fin de sa convalescence, Onyx est toujours à la recherche de parrains et marraines  :Smile:

----------


## GADYNETTE

trop chou

----------


## HappyBunny

Onyx poursuit sa convalescence, il est toujours à al recherche de parrains et de marraines  :Smile:

----------

